# List of Paph species.



## Ron-NY (Jul 20, 2007)

Being I posted the Kew Checklist of Phrag species in a thread I thought the Paph checklist might come in handy for someone

EDIT: Let's try again

http://www.kew.org/wcsp/qsearch.do;jsessionid=F5D8CFC068FA42DAB0BF5C8F4A0BA593


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 20, 2007)

maybe it's just me, but the link isn't working...


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 20, 2007)

sorry, I redid the link, let me know if it is working this time.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 21, 2007)

nope. not for me.
maybe it just doesn't like me...


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 9, 2007)

Type Paphiopedilum in the box and then hit find name.

This can be done with any genus


----------



## TheLorax (Oct 9, 2007)

Typing the genus in the search box worked.


----------



## Corbin (Oct 10, 2007)

Is there someplace you can go and find if a plant has been named if you only know its parent's names as in (Space Flight x Hsinying Web?)


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 10, 2007)

Corbin said:


> Is there someplace you can go and find if a plant has been named if you only know its parent's names as in (Space Flight x Hsinying Web?)


Here's where you want to go:
http://www.rhs.org.uk/research/registerpages/orchid_parentage.asp


----------



## Corbin (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks


----------

